# [solved] Wann wird .profile ausgeführt (in Verb. mit kdm)

## appelgebak

Hi,

bis jetzt war ich immer im Glauben, daß die ~/.profile immer beim Login ausgeführt wird.

Habe aber jetzt spitzgekriegt, daß dies - wenn der KDM die Login-Maske bereitstellt- nicht der Fall ist:

Wo muß ich denn bitte einen Scriptaufruf vergraben, daß der beim Login - oder auch systemweit aufgerufen wird, allerdings erst nach dem Start von X.

Konkret geht es um ein Script zum Start von xautolock...

AppelLast edited by appelgebak on Tue Aug 04, 2009 6:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Max Steel

Also wenn du KDE verwendest kannst du das in ~/.kde/Autostart/ in irgendein Script mit irgendeinem Namen eingeben.

Und eigentlich müsste es etwas ähnliches mit den meisten anderen WindowManagern und Desktopumgebungen geben.

Edith:

Für Fluxbox ist es augenscheinlich ~/fluxbox/startup (ungeprüft)

----------

## ChrisJumper

Versuchs mit .xinitrc.

Das wird immer benutzt wenn du dich in X einloggst. Wenns die Datei nicht gibt, einfach anlegen.

Und nur der Vollständigkeit halber: Bei Gnome richtet man sowas am Saubersten über gnome-session-properties (Menü-Eintrag: System->Einstellungen->Sitzungen) ein.

----------

## toralf

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Versuchs mit .xinitrc.
> 
> Das wird immer benutzt wenn du dich in X einloggst.

 Wenn er etwas wie startx, xinit oder xdm benutzt - ja. Für KDE ist jedoch der Ordner ~/.kde/Autostart entscheidend.

----------

## appelgebak

Danke, funkoniert.

Aber noch ne -dazu passende- Frage:

Wo pack ich das script hin, damit es automatisch geladen  wird ohne daß sich jemand über kdm eingeloggt hat?

Geht darum, daß der Rechner gestartet wird, danach wird er vergessen... dann soll -wenn der kdm-login-Bildschirm erscheint, das script schon aktiv sein...

Appel

----------

## toralf

Hhm, also xautolock ist durch einen Nutzer zu starten, der auch die entsprechende X11 Session eröffnet hat. Generell wirst Du es etwas umständlicher amchen müssen, um X-Befehle zu starten, wenn Du nicht schon der angemeldete Benutzer bist. Aber was spricht gegen /etc/conf.d/local.start ?

----------

## appelgebak

 *toralf wrote:*   

> Aber was spricht gegen /etc/conf.d/local.start ?

 

Daß X noch nicht gestartet war...

----------

## toralf

 *appelgebak wrote:*   

>  *toralf wrote:*   Aber was spricht gegen /etc/conf.d/local.start ? 
> 
> Daß X noch nicht gestartet war...

 Oops, bei mir ist das eteas, ws sogar noch vor dem Netzwerk kommt ...

Ok, dann nimm einfach /etc/init.d/xdm, da ändere ich z.B. die Berechtigungen für /dev/nvram.

----------

## appelgebak

 *toralf wrote:*   

>  *appelgebak wrote:*    *toralf wrote:*   Aber was spricht gegen /etc/conf.d/local.start ? 
> 
> Daß X noch nicht gestartet war... Oops, bei mir ist das eteas, ws sogar noch vor dem Netzwerk kommt ...
> 
> Ok, dann nimm einfach /etc/init.d/xdm, da ändere ich z.B. die Berechtigungen für /dev/nvram.

 

Ok, script wird ausgeführt, hat aber dann ein anderes Problem: "Couldn't connect to"

To was auch immer...

----------

## toralf

Natürlich, dafür empfiehlt sich etwas in der Art wie :

```
XUSR=$(w | grep xdm | cut -f1 -d' ')

DISP="DISPLAY=:0.0"

su $XUSR -c "$DISP x y z"
```

----------

## appelgebak

 *toralf wrote:*   

> Natürlich, dafür empfiehlt sich etwas in der Art wie :
> 
> ```
> XUSR=$(w | grep xdm | cut -f1 -d' ')
> 
> ...

 

Yepp!! Haut prima hin!

Gruß

Appel

----------

